# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frog vs. regular Waxy Monkey Tree Frog

## Happy Frog

I know I've asked a similar question sometime in the past but I'm going to ask again.

What are the differences between the two?  Is it just the size or do they look completely different.  I think someone told me that you have to keep them differently.

I'm on a long learning curve with this frog but I want one really bad!

I'll try and find a picture of the frog I want a little later for an ID.  Right now I don't have access to my laptop and I'm lousy at making this IPad work. :Mad:

----------


## Carlos

Hi Bryan!  Those two are different species and as a matter of fact; there are a few more Monkey Frog's around.  

The Giant Monkey Frog (not called a Waxy) is _Phyllomedusa bicolor_.  Males can get to 4.0 inches, while females can reach almost 5.  They are green with white spots on their brownish sides and have a sturdy angular built.  In the wild they live high on the Amazonian tree canopy and rarely come down, and then only to breed.

The regular Waxy Monkey Frog (also called the Chacoan monkey frog) is _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_.  Males get to little less than 3 in. and females can reach a bit over 3 in..  They are green with a white strip that goes around the lower lips and down their body sides and have a more rounded look to them (think White's roundness).  In the wild they live on the dry arid Chaco region of Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, and Paraguay.

Because they come from totally different ecosystems they do need enclosures with different parameters.  If you want to keep one must decide which species unless planing to set-up separate (one large and one huge) enclosures for them.  If you want more information on their care, do search the forum and the web.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Daniel

What he said ^^

Though several people still refer to bicolors as "giant waxy's".

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

I think Carlos has covered the major factors well.

With regards to captive care, I would say that the Phyllomedusa sauvagii is a better choice to start with if you have never kept either specie. They both can be quite demanding and are not one for beginners. With that said, if you get it right then they can really flourish in captivity. A must for any Amphibian collection but due to their size/s and husbandry, they can be difficult to maintain and appreciate fully. 

Here is some of my young from 2012

----------

Lija, Mentat

----------


## Carlos

> ...
> Here is some of my young from 2012


This is the cutest frog baby I've ever seen  :Smile:  !

----------


## Happy Frog

Which species is this below?  This is what I want.





What is the name of the frog below.




This is the easiest way for me to know which frog is which.

----------


## Daniel

Top pics are Phyllomedusa sauvagii and the last 2 are bicolors.

----------


## Happy Frog

Thanks.  I'll continue on with my research. 

These frogs are really awesome looking.  There's just something about the way they look.  Do you have pictures of your set-up?

----------


## Daniel

Here is my bicolor setup

----------


## Lija

Bryan, these species are similar in care, bicolour can tolerate a bit higher humidity, but need way bigger cages. You won't be able to find CB frogs, so if you are to get bicolour it is gonna be WC = more headache and possible medical problems, because of all that I would not consider it as a beginner frog. But there is nothing like holding one of these. Very very impressive frogs when they're happy and healthy ( see pics of Daniel frog in his other thread)

sauvagii are awesome, you can get cb baby, they can live in smaller cages and need lower humidity. I would suggest you go with these.

----------

poison

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

I don't about you guys over the pond but here in the UK and EU, I have never seen any CB bicolor for sale. As Lija said, more often that not bicolors come into the pet trade with some dreadful rubs. 

Here are some shots from a friend of mine here in the UK. This is a large female.

----------

Lija

----------


## Daniel

James, how big was that female? My male is 4.5 inches (just measured today).

----------


## Lija

Damn it guys.... I HAVE to get bicolour myself now! 

 No James nobody breeds them here either.  :Frown:  but hey, I think it is about time for you to do it  :Stick Out Tongue:  Have you ever tried?

----------


## Daniel

> Damn it guys.... I HAVE to get bicolour myself now! 
> 
>  No James nobody breeds them here either.  but hey, I think it is about time for you to do it  Have you ever tried?


Lol. I'm still disappointed that I don't have my sauvagii's. Such a beatiful species.

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

> James, how big was that female? My male is 4.5 inches (just measured today).


I would say at least 5-6" but cannot be sure Dan. He has a group of 9 I think: two females, seven males and all kept in a large indoor plastic greenhouse with sprinkler system. The group is in cooling right now so hopefully by early next year, we may start to see a fresh line of CB bicolors in the trade (we can wish)...!!




> Damn it guys.... I HAVE to get bicolour myself now! 
> 
>  No James nobody breeds them here either.  but hey, I think it is about time for you to do it  Have you ever tried?


No room at the Inn at the minute here Lija. I'm up to my neck with all the Agalychnis. If I had the room then I would be looking to expand. 




> Lol. I'm still disappointed that I don't have my sauvagii's. Such a beatiful species.


I could not live without my brood of sauvs. They have such wonderful characteristics.

----------


## Happy Frog

I did not want to resurrect this thread but I have two last questions...

Is using the name "Giant" correct in terms of the common name of the Waxy Monkey Tree Frog?

There is a breeder who specializes in Waxy Monkey Tree Frogs and who is also known for selling really orange D. Leucomela.  Who is this?  This is the person that I saw a picture of somewhere with his arm covered in Waxy Monkey Tree Frogs.  I need some of his Leucs also...

----------


## Happy Frog

> Here is my bicolor setup



I almost forgot....

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only person who builds enclosures using butt joints and angle braces!

----------


## Monkey Business

Can you share what you fed the tadpoles? 

And how long and how the frogs are conditioned before breeding?

----------


## Xavier

I don't know, but a foreword to other people, bicolors are typically WC, and take a while to adjust to captivity, and sometimes don't fair well, due to the stress lowering their immune systems and parasites and other harmful things taking their toll

----------

